# Spicy tobacco DIY



## hands (10/10/14)

very mild tobacco taste but yum yum to vape


net boxer tobacco 5%
diy Vanilla 5%
tobacco concentrate 2%
diy cinnamon 2%
sweetener 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/14)

You are busy down there in Kokstad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

lol i don't have enough bottles for all my ejuice mixing ideas. i will keep posting the good ones. i am so glad i have a ultrasonic cause i cant wait a month to see if a mix worked or not


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/10/14)

Great experimenting @hands! I'm sure it feels really good to DIY your own juices!


----------



## hands (10/10/14)

ooh yes it does. you can fine tune juice or just make something new. its a lot of fun and its a bit cheaper to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

